# Sim City 5: Patch 3.0 kommt noch diese Woche - Will Wright nennt Launch unentschuldbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City 5: Patch 3.0 kommt noch diese Woche - Will Wright nennt Launch unentschuldbar*

					Schatz, ich hab die Handwerker im Haus: Noch diese Woche soll Patch 3.0 für Sim City 5 ausgeliefert werden. Einen genauen Termin nannte man nicht, aber es wird sicher wieder zu Server-Downtimes kommen. Derweil bezeichnete Will Wright den Launch des Spiels als unentschuldbar.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City 5: Patch 3.0 kommt noch diese Woche - Will Wright nennt Launch unentschuldbar*


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2013)

Zum Totlachen und traurig zugleich, anders kann ich das nicht beschreiben. 

Ich frage mich dabei nur warum es so viele Leute gekauft haben und diese Probleme jetzt auch noch alle in Kauf nehmen .. und warum sie nicht einfach mal sagen: Jetzt reichts!
Mir reicht es schon die ganze Zeit online sein zu müssen um das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Mai 2013)

> Derweil äußerte sich Sims-Erfinder Will Wright zum Drama um Sim City 5 und bezeichnete den Launch des Titels als unentschuldbar. Er habe es bereits vorausgeahnt, dass die permanente Onlineanbindung für großen Kummer sorgen wird.



Genau, während der Entwicklungsphase hatte er bereits Albträume und ist jede Nacht schweißgebadet aufgewacht mit dem Brüller "NEIIIN EA NEIIIIIN!" 
Tjo, wer sich mit dem Teufel einässt...


----------



## Seebaer (7. Mai 2013)

Will Wright sollte man einen Spruch schicken: Beurteile einen Menschen nach seinen Taten, nicht nach seinen Worten. Denn viele reden vortrefflich aber handeln schlecht.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. Mai 2013)

Ich erinnere mich an ein Video vorm Release, in dem Will Wright Sim Sity (Online) gaaaanz toll fand...
Und jetzt? Jaja, er hat's geahnt. Hinterher kann man das immer sagen...


----------



## TempestX1 (7. Mai 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an ein Video vorm Release, in dem Will Wright Sim Sity (Online) gaaaanz toll fand...
> Und jetzt? Jaja, er hat's geahnt. Hinterher kann man das immer sagen...


 Was erwartest du?
Das er sagt dass das Spiel unfertig und buggy ist? Da wird EA ihn aber dann mit hohem Bogen herauswerfen. Von den Schadensersatzansprüchen möchte ich da auch erst garnicht nachdenken.


----------



## Rollora (7. Mai 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du?
> Das er sagt dass das Spiel unfertig und buggy ist? Da wird EA ihn aber dann mit hohem Bogen herauswerfen. Von den Schadensersatzansprüchen möchte ich da auch erst garnicht nachdenken.


einfach nein seagen, wenn er gefragt wird ob er dafür werben möcht?


----------



## cl55amg (7. Mai 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du?
> Das er sagt dass das Spiel unfertig und buggy ist? Da wird EA ihn aber dann mit hohem Bogen herauswerfen. Von den Schadensersatzansprüchen möchte ich da auch erst garnicht nachdenken.



Da er diese Anschuldigung nachweisen kann, hätte er keine rechtlichen Konsequenzen fürchten müssen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. Mai 2013)

Er arbeitet doch garnicht mehr für EA, oder? Wie wollen Sie ihn da rauswerfen? Und Schadensersatzansprüche bei etwas, wo jeder weiß, das es stimmt? Es wäre kein Verleumnung zu sagen, das Spiel kam buggy und unfertig auf den Markt. Da würde jeder Richter zustimmen, nach dem, was durch die Presse ging...


----------



## Haemi (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, Will Wright hat Maxis und EA schon lange verlassen. Er arbeitet seit 2009 in seinem eigenen Unternehmen "Stupid Fun Club".


----------



## DriveByFM (10. Mai 2013)

Patchnotes 3.0 auf deutsch
https://help.ea.com/de/article/simcity-updates


----------



## rouki999 (1. Juni 2013)

Also keine Ahnung was die wirklich an dem Verkehrssystem angeblich verbessert haben sollen ... 

Egal wie ich Städte baue, es ist immer das gleiche, es entstehen Staus ohne Ende.


----------

